# Giant African Land Snail Lost Its Shell!



## lankey (Aug 10, 2009)

Hiya

I have a juvanile (2-3cm) Giant African land snail, had it for 4 days... feeding it up as a pressie for my neice!

Anyhoo, went to get rid of some old food in the tank and the snail's happily munching on some cucumber, only minus it's shell!

I know very little of keeping these snails (reading up!), and cannot find any info on this! Can anyone offer advise? Is this normal?

BTW, the snails not been roughly handled!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

From what I've read they can't survive without their shells, sorry. 

Have a good read on www.petsnails.co.uk has a good caresheet and lots of FAQ's and Im sure I remember seeing that question on there

Good luck with the little one though


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

we need pics 

use photo bucket or email me them and ill put them up email: [email protected]


----------



## BeckyL (Nov 12, 2008)

All a snail's major organs are inside the shell so it simply can't survive without it.

A dead snail can fall out of its shell but I highly doubt a live snail could become detached from its shell and survive for long.

Pics?


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

As Becky said, all the organs are contained within the shell are you sure you dont have a slug :whistling2:

We need pics!


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

without a shell!
mine have had partly crushed, but not gone!
i'm hoping its nothing too bad, but it might not make it, sorry x


----------



## lankey (Aug 10, 2009)

Guys/Gals

Thank you for your replies. Yeah, pics are always the way forward but my rubbish digital camera is a waste of time... thanks for the offer on sorting the pics out Connor.

Had a route through the tank last night trying to locate the shell. Couldn't find it. While I was there, had another gander at our shell-less little friend:- same skin colouration as the snail, eye storks look shorter and there's a very pronounced "saddle" where the shell should be. No signs of any trauma to the skin!

Would you guys entertain the idea that I've introduced a slug into the tank with the substrate (organic compost/wood chippings + spagnam moss)?

Still can't locate my shelled friend... gonna have a good 'ol runmmage in the tank tonight!


----------



## DollyMixedUpWoman (May 28, 2009)

I actually dreamt this happened to one of mine once . . . 

It does sound highly likely you have brought a slug into your setup by accident - a snail can't live without its shell!


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

Weird!!!! It can't be the GAL. A snail wouldn't 'fall out' of it's shell then start munching, must be a first if it has :lol2:


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Can slugs munch snails :blush: ?


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

Well like snails they will eat each other when dead, don't know about live slugs tho.


----------



## lankey (Aug 10, 2009)

Guys/Gals

You'll never guess... It's a damn slug:lol2:

Sent "her indoors" a text saying that there's a good chance we have an extra "guest" in the tank... the good lass turfed through the tank, locating the slug and Cyril (the snail!). Got home and there he was happy in the tank- god bless him:flrt:

So, a big thanks to all of you. Chuffed to bits I'm not gonna be giving my neice a giant slug. 

Didn't think think a snail could be so facinating... I'll kinda miss that little fella when he/she goes to a new home! Been a pleasure talking to you all. If I ever get a creepy crawly I'll be sure to look the forum up again:notworthy:

All the best
Steve


----------

